# CBD ovualtion test and pregnyl injection while on clomid!



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Sorry to bother you!

I need some help and advise!

Do any of you no if the pregnyl injection gives false readings on opk's 
I no it effects the pregnancy test and have been told when to test to get a true reading but she didnt say anything about it effecting ovulation tests or not, i normally do CBD and get  for one day and one day only, i have had   for 3days now since thursday morning?? could this be the pregnyl injection i had wed??(wed night i had no  ) this is why im so confused, i did have 2 eggs and she did say having this injection could make me realease both could this be why its staying  for 3days or is it indeed fake readings due to the injection??

Im greatful for any help and advise, so thank you in advance! 

Katie x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, OPKs can detect HCG so if you had an HCG injection then this could be giving "false reading" on your OPK.

OPKs detect the LH surge prior to ovulation. The HCG hormone is very similar to LH and some women have even used an OPK to detect pregnancy (HCG is the hormone released from implanted embryo).

The HCG injection can stay in your system for up to 14 days so testing any earlier than this (with peestick or OPK) may give false positives and inaccurate readings. We all have varying metabolisms so will eliminate the drugs from our bodies at different times but _up to 14 days_ is the general rule and as advised by the manufacturer of Pregnyl/Ovitrelle and by our clinic.

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

If you had an HCG to trigger ovulation then you should usually ovulate around 36hrs later. I've never had HCG injection when ttc naturally or with clomid but I have had them as trigger before egg collection on all my IVFs as well as during FET for ovulation and additional support through 2ww (so on all 6 of my IVF/FET cycles).

Hope that helps

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi nat thanks for getting back to me! And for all your advise and link!

I first got my  on thurs and got one fri and sat to, sunday was negitive though and so was today so not sure what was going on!

Gemma our fetilty nurse said she reckon i would ovulate on fri and in tune with my temp chart i did ov on fri 

Can you tel me if you no, i had 2eggs on monday at the scan but both on the smaller side hence needing the pregnyl injection, gemma said i may ovulate both eggs, is that true Or would it be one? could i have ovualted both eggs this is why i had positive  opk for longer?

Also sorry when i went for my scan monday my lining was not very good  (gemma said cause i bled very very heavy last month due to the chemical pregnancy) this could be why! She said though i had 5+ days for it to grow though up until i ovulate is this the case or does it not get any thicker? will it stay the same from monday??

Many thanks again!

Katie  x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Does sound like the HCG injection is confusing your OPKs a bit but hopefully with that jab it will ensure you definite ovulate as it will help boost those 2 follicles and mature them.  They would usually like them to be around 18mm minimum before popping and releasing an egg to ensure egg is mature enough.  Your follies would normally grow around 1-2mm on average per day but with the HCG jab this may give them a bit of a growth spurt.

You would only ovulate once within a single cycle....however, if you have 2 good size, mature follies then you might release 2 eggs within a cycle but would be within a single 24hr period eg you could release one egg at say around 3pm on Tuesday and then the other egg about 2pm the following day (if that makes sense).  The 2nd follicle would need to be mature though and if it's not and the other dominant follie ruptures then that smaller one will just shrink and die off.

When I was on clomid to boost ie ovulate naturally but took it to release more eggs (more target practise for those swimmers !), I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle but all within 24hr period.

As for womb lining, you should be fine as your nurse advised.  Same as follies, the womb lining can grow around 1-2mm per day.  Sometimes more, sometimes less but that's an average.

Oestrogen, produced by the developing follicles, is what helps to thicken and plump up your womb lining ready for possible implantation.  Once you've ovulated and progesterone levels are higher, it's this that then sustains the womb lining.

Good luck
Natasha x


----------

